

Falling Into The Pit of Success (2007) - ryanbrunner
http://blog.codinghorror.com/falling-into-the-pit-of-success/

======
PaulHoule
The trouble is entropy: there are many more ways to screw it up than there are
to get it right.

At least in the Java world I see stackoverflow as part of the problem more
than part of the solution. Using tools like Maven and Spring involves
understanding how they work, which means reading the manuals cover to cover
over and over again.

If your intro to this tech have a 20 module project that's been worked on
developers from Mr. Cowboy Genius to the Guy Who Got an MS in Artificial
Intelligence because He Didn't Have Any Natural Intelligence. All of these
guys write XML by cut and pasting from Stack Overflow so of course the build
process works only 20% of the time and it's a terrifying thought to get
anywhere near the wiring.

Put some czar who knows something in charge of these cross-cutting concerns
and you find these technologies are just fine.

~~~
twistedpair
Maven haters gotta hate. Same goes for a lot of Java detractors. The tech
works just fine, but you can't grok it with a two paragraph blog post. Not as
bad as PHP however, where it's far too easy to learn just enough to be
dangerous and the lurking dangers are manifold.

